

Ask HN: What can I do with 2 spare iPhone 3GS  - jman1

We got two iPhone 3GS' in Aug 2009. Both phones work fine just that they are slow. I would like to get new phones but hate the fact that I have to throw these away. What have other people done ?
======
viraj_shah
I would build something with them if you can. Use the display or connect the
iphone via usb after "jailbreaking" it. I'm sure the wonderful people here can
offer a multitude of suggestions.

------
itslogic
Call ATT and unlock them, then sell them or give them away to charity. I think
there is some place where you can donate your smart phones for the soldiers
overseas.

~~~
jman1
Really !! AT&T will do that for free without giving me trouble ? If so that
would be fantastic.

~~~
itslogic
Yes, if you are out of contract fit those phones.

